# Applying for German JSV currently not working



## manjulareddysk (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have worked in IT field for 7 years. Not working since 2 years. Am i eligible for German job seeker visa? I have approached a consultancy, they said they will not process if the person is currently not working, because such visa applications are rejected by consulate.

Thanks
Manjula


----------

